# iPhone app



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

I read that TT forums are no longer supporting tapatalk, is there an app which is supported ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Thought it was still supported, but this is what's being used by the forum group

http://www.autoguide.com/mobile/


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

Read a post which said no longer supported, I'll try autoguide, thanks Ikon66

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think what's meant is that future compatability issues raised by members with Tapatalk functionality will no longer be bug fixed and supported by site support as they are supporting Autoguide from now on. That's not to say that Tapatalk doesn't currently work or is to be disabled by any means.


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks John , never had any issues with tapatalk , just thought I'd try a different app, got Autoguide now so can compare them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Tapatalk is AutoGuide, they are one and the same.

You can't turn off tapatalk on the forum else Autoguide will also not work as it's the same plugin to make both work.

It's simply so the forum can have their own app and make money from the advertising in it.


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

I had noticed a few adverts , not a problem for me, a small price to pay for the invaluable help people receive on the forum 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I wonder how much profit the forum makes, and why the owners don't "give back" something, you know, in the form of events or something


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The owners have been very supportive specifically over event support as ginormous flags don't come cheap. Participation at events is provided by members of course but it's great to have the help and assistance for everyone.










More pictures *here*

Future events planned *here*


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I only use tapatalk so if that does stop then that's me done 
I looked at auto guide, I can't do with all the stupid adverts 
It's bad enough with the ones on here

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

No adverts in the paid version, afaik


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

John-H said:


> The owners have been very supportive specifically over event support as ginormous flags don't come cheap. Participation at events is provided by members of course but it's great to have the help and assistance for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those links don't work via tapatalk (ironically) :-/

They just appear as blue links that you can't touch.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

mullum said:


> No adverts in the paid version, afaik


I'm on the paid version of tapatalk and can see adverts

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I was referring to the other app, but do you mean on iOS or android? Just curious as on iOS I see no ads.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

mullum said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > The owners have been very supportive specifically over event support as ginormous flags don't come cheap. Participation at events is provided by members of course but it's great to have the help and assistance for everyone.
> ...


Really? I prefer the full browser version with full functionality and wasn't aware the neater links don't work. Do you have the same problem with the Knowledge Base as they are all of that form?

Here are the full links for events anyway:

More pictures:
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=729505&hilit=adi&start=168

Future events:
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=933322


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

iOS mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting the links again John, unfortunately none of the links in the knowledge base work either :-/

In other news, my stalker is trolling my posts again. Please check "post reports". Funny how it's always on a weekend when he knocks of work. Bit sad really. Why go onto the internet to to cause trouble when you could be relaxing with your family? It's the sort of thing an angry teenager would do!


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

I can't access the links on tapatalk or autoguide and same with knowledge base links, just blue txt that does nothing :-(

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

1wheelonly said:


> iOS mate


Ah ok, maybe I've become blind to them after all this time, cheers.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for raising the links issue. They work when using a browser. I'll see if I can get some app support over the issue.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

No problem. I'm here because I enjoy contributing in a positive and constructive manner. Just a shame that certain "old timers" use the place as a "self pleasuring" platform ;-)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

mullum said:


> Thanks for posting the links again John, unfortunately none of the links in the knowledge base work either :-/
> . . .


I've had some feedback on the links not working issue. I don't have TapaTalk or AutoGuide but I'm told that if you "double tap" the links they work. Can you test this out please?

Standard URL link that should work with a single tap:
http://www.terrificpets.com/dogs_for_sale/german_shepherd_dog_for_sale.asp

Neater URL link that doesn't work with a single tap but apparently does with a double tap so I'm told: 
Clickme

If the double tap works on the "Clickme" you should be able to navigate the Knowledge Base.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

A single tap worked on "clickme" but not on knowledge base :-(
This is the page I'm trying to click in the blue word links viewtopic.php?t=172190

No wonder Ive never read any!


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

Still not working for me either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok. So this link at random, removed from the KB doesn't work then or does it?

(1) - *Clutch replacement:* Clutch servicing for a Mk1 TT Quattro - How To - Step by step guide courtesy of brian1978.

How about now with the "*bold*" taken off:
(2) - Clutch replacement: Clutch servicing for a Mk1 TT Quattro - How To - Step by step guide courtesy of brian1978.

How about now with the colour removed but bold still on:
(3) - *Clutch replacement:* Clutch servicing for a Mk1 TT Quattro - How To - Step by step guide courtesy of brian1978.

How about now with bold and colour highlight removed:
(4) - Clutch replacement: Clutch servicing for a Mk1 TT Quattro - How To - Step by step guide courtesy of brian1978.

Interesting that the "*bold*" doesn't seem to work any more in the KB link but it does for text outside the link.


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

y

This is what is does when I try open it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mongoose18 said:


> y
> 
> This is what is does when I try open it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do all the slightly different links I posted all do that or do some work? Can you tell me which work and which don't please?

I've added numbers (1) - (2) etc to make it easier.


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

They all do the same for me using tapatalk and autoguide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks! So it's not the text highlight. Right, try these if you would and see if they work:

(5) - Clickme:

(6) - Clickme:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

3. Works
4. Works

First link above (5) works inside tapatalk, second link (6) forces a "web-view" page to open inside tapatalk.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

mullum said:


> 3. Works
> 4. Works
> 
> First link above (5) works inside tapatalk, second link (6) forces a "web-view" page to open inside tapatalk.


Exactly the same for me

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's Ok. We are getting there. I was just trying out an external URL it's the BBC that detect you've got a mobile.

Try this - I've added a space
(7) - Click me:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yep works fine (7)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok, so 1wheelonly and mullum, both on iPhones seem to confirm it's the color highlight that is preventing the links from working. mongoose18 also usingan iPhone still can't get the links without colour to work though.

Could you all let me know what version of the app you are on if they are not automatically updated and if mongoose18 could confirm that 3,4,5,6,7 are definitely not working then I'll first raise the colour issue and and investigate further.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm on iPhone 6 on tapatalk version 3.6.0

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

Number 7 works 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

Only one is 6 which takes me to bbc homepage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

All ok apart from 6 on tapatalk and autoguide

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks - just to confirm if I'm reading you right - only 1 and 2 (with colour) don't work at all for you just like with mullum and 1wheelonly.

3, 4, 5 work Ok

6 takes you to BBC (that's deliberate - so works)

7 Works

So it's just the color in (1) and (2) that's causing the issue . Thanks guys - I'll chase it up


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yea that's right it's just 1 and 2 , thanks for sorting it out john

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some feedback from site support to try. I got them to test the following two links:

(A) - Clutch replacement:

(B) - Clutch replacement:

Site support say they can get both links to work with Autoguide. Tap on it once and the whole post is highlighted. Tap on it again and you should get directed to the linked page. If the second tap doesn't work, tap on it a third time.

Can you try this out please with (A) the blue colored link and let me know? Thanks.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi john 
(A) is not doing anything on Tapatalk

(B) works fine

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

Same on Autoguide.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

As above


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks, I'll feed that back. Obviously something different going on between devices or platforms.


----------

